# natural bug repellent?



## ab22 (Aug 28, 2007)

I've been seeing a lot of all natural products (neem dip, citronella shampoos and sprays) that claim to be natural flea and bug repellents. Do they actually work? Anyone used them?


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

I don't know about commercial products, but white vinegar works, mix it 50/50 with water in a spray bottle and spritz it on your pooch. Repels flys, mosquitos and other flying pests. It makes their coat shiny, too. 
You could also try adding a small bit of garlic and apple cider vinegar (the organic kind) to your dogs meals. It takes a bit to get into their system, but it repels fleas, mosquitos and flys.


----------



## shell07 (May 20, 2007)

For a quick fix, once in a while I will put some fresh cut lemon balm from my garden around the collar of my dogs. I just squeeze some of the leaves and rub it on their fur, especially around their ears, and then I will put the sprig in their collar. This works on people too. I still will do the same with the kids, and put it in their pockets.


----------



## the-tenth (Jun 29, 2007)

BoxMeIn21 said:


> I don't know about commercial products, but white vinegar works, mix it 50/50 with water in a spray bottle and spritz it on your pooch. Repels flys, mosquitos and other flying pests. It makes their coat shiny, too.


AND makes them smell like furry pickles!


----------



## anji (Aug 29, 2007)

lavender oil works, it repels everything and it smells so nice. i used it for fleas for mukha and i use it for mosquitos sometimes. i think lemon water works too: boil lemons, steep, strain, put in a spray bottle. that also made her hair soft. put some apple cidar vinegar in the food!


----------



## Spiritguardian3 (Feb 11, 2007)

I used to use vinegar on horses instead of flyspray when money was tight, it works really well but makes your dog smell funny @[email protected] lol


----------



## borzoimom (May 21, 2007)

ab22 said:


> I've been seeing a lot of all natural products (neem dip, citronella shampoos and sprays) that claim to be natural flea and bug repellents. Do they actually work? Anyone used them?


 Avons skin so soft spray..


----------



## BoxMeIn21 (Apr 10, 2007)

the-tenth said:


> AND makes them smell like furry pickles!


Or easter eggs...


----------

